# Ford 1920 Clutch Finger adjustment



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

My ford 1920 clutch fingers are worn. I've got the tractor split and I'd like to check their engagement height. The problem is the manual calls for two tools: the alignment tool, and an attachment for the alignment tool to set the finger height.

Neither tool is available on the net. I made my own alignment tool using the PTO shaft and electrical tape. 

Does anyone know how to adjust the fingers without Fords special tool?

Thanks


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Looks like different manufacturers have different methods/tools leaving all DIY owners with the same problem.

Anyone have advice?

Here's a link to someone with the same issue being advised to fabricate a tool.
https://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?t=1264168

Without exact measurements tool fabrication would be guesswork


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Here are the measurements. I'll include the PTO clutch aadjustmentas well

This is for a Ford 1920


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

The flywheel has a step where it meets the clutch disc. So what does the manual mean when it says "Flywheel surface". There are two levels...

My plan is to plug the PTO shaft into the pilot bearing and mark where the PTO shaft crosses the flywheel surface. I'm going to assume the manual considers the flywheel surface as the surface where the clutch disc makes contact with the flywheel, and not where the clutch pressure plate blots into the flywheel. 50:50 chance I'm right.

From that point I'll measure 118mm up the shaft. Then I'll install the clutch and see where the fingers are in relation to my marks using a strait edge.

I dislike my ghetto solution. New Holland want $166 for the clutch alignment tool. The level adjusting tool for the fingers is not listed on their site.

This tool says it fits a 1720 Ford which my manual says uses the same alignment tool as a 1920, but I took measurements and counted splines and this tool will not fit a 1920 https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/AG01_Clutch-Alignment-Tool_18580.htm


----------

